# troopergate findings



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

foxnews.com:

ANCHORAGE, Alaska - Sarah Palin "abused her power" as governor in firing the public safety commissioner, a legislative panel concluded in an ethics case that Palin's supporters say is politically motivated.

The panel of state lawmakers released its report Friday after spending more than six hours in a closed-door session reviewing the findings, which say a family grudge was a factor in Palin's dismissal of Public Safety Commissioner Walter Monegan, but not the sole factor.

At the heart of the investigation was the question of whether Palin, the Republican vice presidential nominee had pressured Monegan to fire her former brother-in-law, a state trooper, after a contentious divorce.

Investigator Stephen Branchflower, in the bipartisan panel's report found Palin in violation of a state ethics law that prohibits public officials from using their office for personal gain.

Palin has said Monegan was fired as part of a legitimate budget dispute.

"I feel vindicated," Monegan said. "It sounds like they've validated my belief and opinions. And that tells me I'm not totally out in left field."

Branchflower said Palin violated a statute of the Alaska Executive Branch Ethics Act.

Palin and McCain's supporters had hoped the inquiry's finding would be delayed until after the presidential election to spare her any embarrassment and to put aside an enduring distraction as she campaigns as McCain's running mate in an uphill contest against Democrat Barack Obama.

But the panel of lawmakers voted to release the report, although not without dissension.

"I think there are some problems in this report," said Republican state Sen. Gary Stevens, a member of the panel. "I would encourage people to be very cautious, to look at this with a jaundiced eye."

The nearly 300-page report does not recommend sanctions or a criminal investigation.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I am still trying to figure out how someone in an appointed position, whom is exempt from career service protection, and whom serves at the leisure of the governor whom can request his resignation at any time gets to this point.

All sounds like pure crap to me.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

southdakbearfan Im with you 100% This rogue cop tazered his 10 yr old stepson,drove his squad car while drinking, and shot a moose illegally.I cant believe the idiots that come on here and question the decision. This person needed to be removed from his position for public safety. Had he tazered my son of only 10 years I would be doing life.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

The findings had no problem with the firing... the problem lies with how she abused her power in trying to get her former brother-in-law fired. It shows how unethical she acted. I wonder what she'd do given the chance to be vice president. Good for us that is a very small chance...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i suspect, no I KNOW, No-bama has been involved in much worse activities, as a harmless community organizer or part time senator.
just hang back and watch, when he gets elected he will abuse his office and stretch his powers, and the y damn sure won't be to your liking, i can assure you of that.......just hang back and watch, i will be the first to say,
"i told you so"..........

he is already trying to steal the election with his Acorn butt-buddies.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

hunter9494 said:


> abuse his office and stretch his powers


For a minute there I thought you were talking about W.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Ouch...right for the jugular, Robert. 

Are you the pitbull Sarah was talkin about? :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, turn this around for a minute. Now let's imagine that their former brother in law is still married and still a trooper. Can you imagine the ****fit the media would have about an in-law, whom has tasered his kid, along with numerous other dubious items, still being in uniform? What would the media be saying?

They would be saying you should have forced somebody to fire this dirtbag, PERIOD!

Which is exactly what she did.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Exactly. And add to the stated atrocities if that in-law had admitted to the use of cocaine, was a member of a blatantly racist and anti-American church, had a history of questionable financial arrangements with known terrorists, and sprinkle in the possibility he had underlying beliefs consistent with radical Muslims ?.........Yeah, what a media poopstorm it would have been     



> In 2006, Anchorage Mayor - And 2008 Democrat Senate Candidate - Mark Begich Similarly Dismissed Monegan. "This is not the first time Monegan has lost his job. In 2006, Anchorage Mayor Mark Begich asked him to leave his post as Anchorage Police Chief early, although Monegan was willing to stay on another year.


Does anyone know if Wooten also threatened Begich's family?

There appears to be a pattern here 

....but no pattern to the associated investigation(s)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I simply can not understand why the media turns a blind eye to anything that detracts from Obama. Is democracy already dead in America?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

How does this......



> Investigator Stephen Branchflower, in the bipartisan panel's report found Palin in violation of a state ethics law that prohibits public officials from using their office for personal gain.


Lead to this?.....



> The nearly 300-page report does not recommend sanctions or a criminal investigation


If someone paid with taxpayer money violates state law, why aren't they punished, and why don't the taxpayers DEMAND it?

As much as I try to be as open minded as possible, this issue just keeps sounding more and more like pure, old-fashioned politics to me :roll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I simply can not understand why the media turns a blind eye to anything that detracts from Obama. Is democracy already dead in America?


unfortunately, it is on life support.....the radical left has been working overtime and they are about to take away what used to be a proud nation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The nearly 300-page report does not recommend sanctions or a criminal investigation


That says it all there. If there was anything they would be all over it. Also, there was no personal gain. As Southdakbearfan wrote there would be a crap storm if there was anything real.

Nothing again just like all the other big stories.  Remember all the proof that was offered? I admit when I am wrong, but have you ever seen any of the liberals admit they made a mistake on all of the Palin bs they posted? Don't hold your breath on that.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

For those seriously curious for the truth of the matter...

Here is an article that covers the recent Palin interviews on the TrooperGate findings, and a little fact check on her replies.

Don't worry... politics will sweep this under the rug for her.



> http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2008/10/palin-makes-tro.html
> 
> Palin Makes Troopergate Assertions that Are Flatly False
> October 12, 2008 6:56 PM
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

welcome back.......


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> *For those seriously curious for the truth of the matter...*
> 
> Here is an article that covers the recent Palin interviews on the TrooperGate findings, and a little fact check on her replies.
> 
> ...


What makes an ABC blog any more "truth" than anything else? It's nothing more than mainstream media BS, just in another form.

Here's a little something you won't hear on ABC news or any of the other mainstream other networks.

This from the Anchorage Daily News


> While the elitists mock Republican vice presidential candidate Governor Sarah Palin of Alaska as a frozen moose hunter who thinks conducting foreign relations means she can see Russia from her house, they are merely betraying their own ignorance.
> 
> However, even her own state's main newspaper, the Anchorage Daily News, berates her for letting her energy platform be dumbed down to "drill, baby, drill," while praising her for her truly outstanding accomplishments.
> 
> ...


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe one of the reasons you don't see that kind of stuff is because that is what we expect from our politicians. We expect them to do good things for our state or our country. We do not expect them to act in an unethical way like Palin did. That is why the left is pointing it out to everyone and the right is trying to cover it up. And if the aren't covering it up they are justifying her actions....


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

JustAnotherDog said:


> This from the Anchorage Daily News


Not quite, the bullet points are from the paper, the commentary is from the American Thinker blog, written by Ethel C. Fenig and posted today.

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/200 ... t_130.html


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

R y a n said:


> For those seriously curious for the truth of the matter...
> 
> Here is an article that covers the recent Palin interviews on the TrooperGate findings, and a little fact check on her replies.
> 
> ...


All credibility is lost when you use a blog as truth, PERIOD.


----------

